# movie we all need to see



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 1, 2012)

we should all try to meet up in a certain city and go have an "oogle move night" go see the.is flick


----------



## Jon Whitaker (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey man the pic isnt showing(probly just my comp) What the name so i can search it. thanks


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 1, 2012)

youtube god bless america movie


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 1, 2012)

FUCK YES that movie looks epic! great idea, too (about the offing of the stupids, not the movie date )


----------



## Fwingnut (Feb 1, 2012)

O.O MY HERO!!!


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 1, 2012)

come on dharma itll be dark in the theator..we can take off our shirts and get to know one another


----------



## Jon Whitaker (Feb 1, 2012)

YES!!!


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 1, 2012)

well, since you put it that way.. as long as you fix me a dumpstered dinner first


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 1, 2012)

looks like an awful movie.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 1, 2012)

seriously...is there an events calender on here..we should in different city set up a squatters movie night...a borrowed projector< a stolen print>>a sound system that fell off a trunk all in an abandoned movie house with multiple extension chords leading to someones house..a place o hang out and not worry about whos takeing our spanging spot


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 1, 2012)

epic. that is all.

btw you should check this movie out too:


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 1, 2012)

'Why have a civilization if you're no longer interested in being civilized....' Absolutely. However, yeah, I kind of have to agree with frzrbrnd... It almost reminds me of American Beauty, only American Beauty was fucking AMAZING. This just looks a little.... ugh. I initially thought it was gonna be 'man discovers he has tumor, goes on a hitchhiking/hoppin' ride across amerrriiiccaaa. But, alas, that was not the case. Either way, I'd be down for a movie night wit y'all. It beats sittin' home alone, watching movies all by myyyseeellllffff.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 1, 2012)

i watched "tucker and dale vs evil" last night. imo, it's not that good, but i liked the fact that the filmmakers poked as much fun at the "college kids" as they did the hillbillies. a lot of the jokes were pretty simple, but i'm a big fan of comedy centered around misunderstandings.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> we should all try to meet up in a certain city and go have an "oogle move night" go see the.is flick





AnthraxMatt said:


> epic. that is all.
> 
> 
> btw you should check this movie out too:




hell ya got to see them both think they be awsome gut bustin funny


----------



## Dmac (Feb 1, 2012)

looks ok, but what about "hobo with a shotgun"? gotta like rucker hauer


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 1, 2012)

hah! looks awesome! I'm down.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 1, 2012)

"hobo with a shotgun" is legit. also, "emperor of the north."


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 1, 2012)

emperor of the north is fucking awesome. anyone know of an equally good hobo movie that's more recent (besides hobo w/a shotgun)?


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 1, 2012)

it's not a hobo movie, but if you're into independent films, "wendy and lucy" is pretty good. it's about a girl traveling across the country in her car (looking for work in alaska) and what happens when it breaks down. the director actually used some crusties for a scene, tho the only crustie character to actually have a speaking role in that scene was played by will oldham (tho i won't complain about that!).


----------



## Dmac (Feb 2, 2012)

there was a movie, available free on line called "rail kings" low budget and kind of hokey, but has good train footage. i have watched it a couple of times.


----------

